# CorelDraw Plotter Plugin



## thadeus (Dec 16, 2007)

Hello, Names Thadeus.

I am wondering what different plugins are there for CorelDraw X3 for vinyl ripping and cutting?

I know about EcoSystems CoCut and SignTools3

Are there any other ones out there? Preferably free?

thanks
-Thadeus


----------

